# Female Dwarf Lionhead Looking For New Home



## KateEm (Jul 19, 2017)

(Seattle, WA)

I have a three and a half pound Dwarf Lionhead Rabbit named Fiona. She is a tan chestnut color, will be 3 in December, and is spayed. She is an indoor rabbit that only interacts with the outside when leashed. Like her namesake, she has a sassy and energetic personality. She is happiest when she is around people and is able to hop from her house to her human living space as well. She is litter trained and knows to go into her house on command when I say, &#8220;Fiona, time to go to your house&#8221;. She responds best when given a treat for her excellent listening skills! 

I bought Fiona from a breeder while I was living in San Francisco with my three other roommates. She and I bonded the most and when it was time for me to move to Seattle I brought her with me. I am now moving to Spain in September and, unfortunately, cannot bring her with me.

Fiona loves running around your feet and laying down next to you when she gets tired from hopping around the room and occasionally gives kisses when she&#8217;s feeling extra affectionate. 

She has been around children but doesn&#8217;t love being held so I&#8217;m not sure a family would be best suited for her. She allows you to hold and brush her but might stomp her foot afterwards to let you know it&#8217;s not her favorite type of interaction. 

I never wanted to have to give up a pet and would not be giving Fiona up if I was staying in the U.S. but I know she wouldn&#8217;t enjoy the move to Spain. I am hoping to find her a new loving, patient, and caring home that enjoys an intelligent, feisty, adorable rabbit. 

She comes with a two story indoor hutch, all her food, toys, treats, and litter tray.


----------



## RavenousDragon (Jul 19, 2017)

She's very cute! Good luck!


----------



## KateEm (Jul 21, 2017)

Thank you! I hope so too


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Jul 22, 2017)

hope she finds a good furever home! shes so gorgeous and cute! i wish i could take her!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 24, 2017)

We'd take her, but the distance is hard to overcome--was thru there last week on motorcycles.


----------

